# back tension



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

i am thinking of getting a back tension release. what wouldbe a good start out release to get used to using it. and what would be the best way to learnto use it. i shoot a truball little boss and scott little goose right now.

thanks


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

I learned on the scott black hole.You want something with a clicker option to start with.Then you just have to blank bail at close range to get used to it.No target no aiming just work on shooting it properly.It takes a while to get used to it.
Good luck


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Go to the "General Archery" section and look for Oxford's post on learning back tension and how to use a hinge. It is a good read and very similar to Larry Wise's instruction. You can also get his book "Core Archery".


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have put a lot of shooters on this release............inside out......it has it all


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the tips. keep em coming looking into them all . hoping if i am able to shoot some indoors this year i mite get to try a few but keeping my eye out for a good deal on the classifieds. had a release go bad on me once thought i broke my nose. hoping to learn to shoot back tension without that happening again.


----------



## ZEF (Oct 6, 2012)

archer1914 said:


> thanks for the tips. keep em coming looking into them all . hoping if i am able to shoot some indoors this year i mite get to try a few but keeping my eye out for a good deal on the classifieds. had a release go bad on me once thought i broke my nose. hoping to learn to shoot back tension without that happening again.


 Find a local coach , there is no reason to go punching yourself !


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I don't know if you have tried this yet but why not just learn to shoot the little boss as a back tension? I shoot my thumb releases as back tension, it takes some discipline but it's awesome when you get it right. The little goose can be shot with back as well but is harder to learn and easier to punch.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Changing the tactile aspect of the shot , being a thumb or hinge, usually makes it easier to learn. As old habits can be hard to break. It will take several weeks to learn BT correctly. Take your time and learn it right.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Zenith Archery makes a fantastic release and you can purchase one with a practice cam as well. (does not release, just 1 or 2 clicks)
http://www.zenitharchery.com

I have nothing to do with the company. I happened to switch to this release, from my original 2 finger stan II and never went back.

DC


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: you can RENT a handfull of releases to try at the keystone country store.................


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

i just changed my bt shooting technique for the better after shooting 20 years with varying bt success. i got a griv cd on e bay, and it changed my release drastically and for the better. it's taken over a year, but it's finally getting into the ole subconscious. in the cd griv shows how to relax your fingers ever so slightly to let the thumb trigger rotate into your thumb and fire the release. he also demonstrates how to use the same technique with a bt release. it's so much nicer not having to pull so hard with your back to get the release to break. pulling into the shot always caused tension, at least with me, in the fine aiming process. relaxation has calmed me at the center much better. i just relax my hand slightly until the click, and then post tension the .006" cam release very slightly by relaxing a little more..tighten the back ever so slightly and the release breaks. it actually seems to work faster, after a lot of practice, it becomes second nature, lol!!


----------

